# New boys in the hood!



## Pebble (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello! May I introduce Bertie Badger and Ludo.
Bertie is (funnily enough) a grey badger dumbo male. Ludo is a blue hooded dumbo male.
They are only 7 wks old and so different from each other in character. Bertie is happy go lucky and very interested in humans. Ludo goes straight to my neck and snuggles to sleep, then eventually emerges to explore and is jumpier in the cage (growing confidence daily). I think Ludo is the boss of the two though - Bertie follows him around out of the cage.
I haven't had rats for about six/seven years, so am having fun relearning their language and remembering just how huge a personality such a small ball of fur can have!!

(First pic is of them with their litter mates at the breeder's - just in the small cage to show them!)


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

How adorable!! I've never seen such coloring of Bertie Badgers! And I LOVE blue hooded. I once had a blue hooded rex rat. Also, I really love dumbos!!!!! I used to have a ton, then I got a few fancy's. My plan is to get dumbos next. So congratulations on the new rattiieees!!!!!!


----------



## Pebble (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you very much!! I haven't seen anything like Bertie's colouring either - very cute and so like our Uk badgers. Ludo's fur is much silkier and shorter. I would LOVE to have a rex - their father was rex, but none of the babies. These were the only two dumbo boys in the litter, so we chose them for their ears and the colouring was a lovely bonus. How many rats do you have now??


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I have three! Tinker, Champagne, and Birch! That's too bad none were rexs, but as long as they are sweet little mischiefs!


----------



## gerbie (Jan 27, 2016)

Bertie Badger is especially adorable but they're both so gorgeous!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I agree Gerbie, Both are gorgeous, but Bertie is super cute. Is that coloring considered a high white just out of curiousity?


----------



## Pebble (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi - I have no idea about the 'high white colouring'! He is unusual, isn't he! And he's so playful and nutty.
Ludo is so silky soft and is a sleepy boy. His colouring is darkening already. 
I think Bertie's mixed back will lighten with age.
Thank you for your lovely compliments, both! I have passed them on the boys and they are suitably pleased!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

what cute little boys after all my girls pass away my plans are to get 2 dumbo boys from a good breeder


----------



## Chelema (Jan 30, 2016)

Aw, lovely boys! Ludo has similar markings to my Tiana, so cute.


----------

